# WebService mit wsdl erstellen



## Generic1 (16. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ist es möglich nur anhand einer *.wsdl einen WebService zu erstellen oder benötige ich da noch weiteres außer diese Datei?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## mvitz (16. Jul 2010)

Die *.wsdl reicht. Aus dieser kannst du dir mit z.B. wsimport Java Klassen generieren lassen, über die du dann mit dem WebService kommunzieren kannst.


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jul 2010)

Apache Muse - Code Generation with WSDL2Java
oder 
Axis2 ant wsdl2java, Axis2 WSDL2java Example


----------



## Dissi (4. Aug 2010)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Die *.wsdl reicht. Aus dieser kannst du dir mit z.B. wsimport Java Klassen generieren lassen, über die du dann mit dem WebService kommunzieren kannst.




erstellt doch eingendl. nur die Stubs für einen Client oder?


----------



## mvitz (4. Aug 2010)

Eigentlich schon.

Man kann aber natürlich auch aus ner WSDL die Stubs generieren eine eigene Implementierung des Interfaces anlegen und dieses als Producer in der Konfiguration einstellen. Dann hat man praktisch den WSDL First Ansatz genutzt.


----------

